# Image Dynamics IDQ and IDMAXX



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

So family and friends, why do we love I.D. IDQ/IDMAXX subwoofers so much? If you have owned or own one,two,three or more, let us hear your thoughts on them.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

sterlingsharp1 said:


> So family and friends, why do we love I.D. IDQ/IDMAXX subwoofers so much? If you have owned or own one,two,three or more, let us hear your thoughts on them.


Well, my IDQ sounded great.

My IDMAX sounded great, hit harder than I'd ever want a sub to hit, and looked damn good too.

My ID8s (branded ARC) sound damn good for 8s, good build quality.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Iv used just a few ID Subs
IDQ10
(2)IDQ12's
IDQ15
IDMAX12
(2)ID10's
(2)ID8's
All of them sounded great Very Musical
The Lowend on the Max was sweet..
I used allbut the Max on Zapco Amps
The Max Was on an ARC CXL
Great Subs for any setup..


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i've owned 2 id8's and they were impressive for 8's. image dynamics is a buildhouse and arc and eD use them also. i'm sure others do too. my arc 12 is definately a gem. it's not equal to the idv3 or the idq imo...it seems to be a cross between the 2. i've also had an idmax12 sealed and forwardfired in my single cab sierranot my cut of tea though. the arc 12 i'm running now is teh bomb diggety


----------



## Bumpin'Buick (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm running and IDQ12 v.2 and I'm impressed with it. Very musical and sounds great.

My buddy ran two IDQ15 v.1 a few years back and those were amazing as well.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Well I have 2 IDQ12V.2 but I haven't used them yet. My amp would only be able to give them 700 watts total, do you guys think that would be enough or should I spring for a pdx 1.1000? Sounddomain said they were rated for 350 rms but the info from ID says 500, I don't know which is right!


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

There are some really good points to the Image Dynamics subs; excellent build quality, great sound, good price.

I am running an IDQ12 D4 wired at 8Ohms and am only pushing it with about 95 Watts and I couldn't be happier with it.  

B-


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

BlueAc said:


> Well I have 2 IDQ12V.2 but I haven't used them yet. My amp would only be able to give them 700 watts total, do you guys think that would be enough or should I spring for a pdx 1.1000? Sounddomain said they were rated for 350 rms but the info from ID says 500, I don't know which is right!


700 for both is fine. Eric at ID told me 400 for my IDQ15 v.2 is perfect for daily driving. Absolutely awesome with around 550 to 600 watts in a sealed box. Next year I'll try a ported box.

IDQ15 v.1 is a great sub but v.2 is a little better.

IDQ12v.2 is a great performer. 

ID subs don't need alot of power to get reasonably loud. Thats the company MANTRA. You can use a minimal amount of power or max power....if you're carful with the volume knob.


----------



## oldschoolsq (Nov 29, 2006)

I have 2 IDQ10D4V2 subs, .5 cf sealed each & 1,900 watts makes my friends hate me  They are AWESOME , hits hard & sounds GREAT


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

I like em because they sound great and theyre not as well known as other retail brands. I got most of my friends on the ID bandwagon which theyve bought on my recommendation without hearing them first hand and they all still have it.

1. ID10
2. ID10 x 2
3. ID12
4. IDQ12
5. IDMAX 12
6. IDMAX 12 < me


----------



## audiorailroad (Mar 6, 2007)

image dynamics does not build ED subs. they are completely assembled in iowa from raw parts. they are 20 minutes from my house.


----------



## Octopus Jonny (Oct 30, 2007)

I ran an IDMAX 12v3 in my last setup and I absoutely loved it. Very musical as others have said and with great low end extension. I'll probably end up with another IDMAX sometime in the future.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I am running a single IDMAX 12 in a sealed box and am very suprised with the sound quality, I have a ported box thats just been built that I will try it in this weekend. I have to say that the SQ is just as good if not better than the Dayton Titanic MKIII 12" that I had in there before.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i've used:

ID12 v.3 x2
ID10 v.3
IDQ10 v.2
IDQ10 v.3
IDQ12 v.2 x2
IDQ15 v.2 x2
IDmax10 v.3
IDmax12 v.3 x2

I've been impressed with all of them. Every single one of them are very musical, the IDs and IDmaxs has more low end than IDQs but IDQs are a bit smoother.

Another great thing about them is that they all do well IB.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

A 12" IDMAX in sealed enclosure firing towards rear end of Grand Am Se, nephew's ride, with a Van Gogh amplifier class a/b, SoundStream, 1 farad cap [ no headlight dimming ], triple Darlington outputs made it sound Incredible, Alpine 9887 HU.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

jddavid123 said:


> I am running a single IDMAX 12 in a sealed box and am very suprised with the sound quality, I have a ported box thats just been built that I will try it in this weekend. I have to say that the SQ is just as good if not better than the Dayton Titanic MKIII 12" that I had in there before.


YOu shouldn't have been surprised at all. I'd be surprised if a MAX *didn't * sound good.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

audiorailroad said:


> image dynamics does not build ED subs. they are completely assembled in iowa from raw parts. they are 20 minutes from my house.


several people have told me now that the 8" ED sub is built by ID, I have to admit, they look extremely similar.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

ID was a buildhouse or parts supplier for ED for quite a while.
I have had 8 IDQ12v1's,a 12 max an ed 12kv an ed 12ov and an arc 12 all lineage. and liked every one.


----------



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

Friends, I recently bought an IDQ 15" v2 2 ohm DVC in a sealed enc 1.40 cu ft(Stuffed with polyfill).It running on 284W @ 4 ohms(14.4v) right now,I am thinking of giving it more power,ID site recommends anything between 100-600,SO what power band should i be looking into?I need to make it loud as and when required,so plz advice!!!I was considering giving 800w at 1 ohms 
Cheers!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Gill said:


> Friends, I recently bought an IDQ 15" v2 2 ohm DVC in a sealed enc 1.40 cu ft(Stuffed with polyfill).It running on 284W @ 4 ohms(14.4v) right now,I am thinking of giving it more power,ID site recommends anything between 100-600,SO what power band should i be looking into?I need to make it loud as and when required,so plz advice!!!I was considering giving 800w at 1 ohms
> Cheers!


More than 284 watts. I had mine running off around 550 to 600 watts. Shoot for around 450 to 500 and you'll be happy.

If not.....

.....Port that *****!


----------



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> More than 284 watts. I had mine running off around 550 to 600 watts. Shoot for around 450 to 500 and you'll be happy.
> 
> If not.....
> 
> .....Port that *****!


Thanks a lot for quick advice,one thing more,
I am on budget and thinking of kenwood mono 9103 for IDQ 15"It's rated [email protected],[email protected],thinking of driving the sub on 1 ohm load!
Would u suggest that amp?I know any given day Class a/b amps are better but i being on budget,this is one of the best options i can see.
Is this amp good for IDQ 15"

Cheers!


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

I would definately get an a/b amp rather than the Kenwood IMHO.... that Kenwood goes for around $170 correct... if that is the case .. I would power it with this:









http://www.millionbuy.com/rocpunch75.html


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Get the D2 and run it at 4 ohms. 500 watts if fine for an IDQ15.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

I have found every ID sub I have heard to be good but nothing particularly stellar.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I have my iDmax 12 IB'd now and I'm loving it even more than before.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Currently working on a "WO32" with two 10" Idmax and a HPSA 1,000w amp!


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Running the current IDQ 12s right now sealed. Very happy. Just acquired an IDQ 15" from a member on here and I am surprised how much it resembles a Kicker competition series sub from the early 90s. Hope it performs at least as well. My Kicker 15s with a Coustic 460 was awesome back in the day! 
(Sorry to revive such an old thread.)


----------

